# H4H  IMPORTANT INFORMATION for all players



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Now the draw has been made, I will confirm the details for the H4H charity golf day at West Hill.

The Clubhouse will be open from 7.30, and registration will start from 8.00. It is important that you register when you arrive, and do not disappear and have your bacon rolls first. Assuming you have paid your deposit you will need to pay Â£45, preferably in cash and this money will go directly to the golf club for your golf and food. 

You will have the opportunity (well it will be more compulsary) to enter the longest drive, nearest the pin, hidden holes prize competitions, as well as receive an official programme. The cost for this is Â£10. The programme not only has details of the fantastic work Help for Heroes does on behalf of our brave servicemen and women, it also has full details of the day ahead, and has an excellent article by Mike Harris about the Forum and its history. You may even find you get a mention.

You will also be able to buy raffle tickets if you have not already done so, or just fancy some more tickets. It would be great if everyone could bring along something to include in the raffle. Bottles, golf balls that sort of thing. This worked really well last year, with nearly everyone taking home a prize. In Smiffy's case the same one he brought.

Once registered it is coffee and bacon rolls, and then you need to get ready for the golf, shotgun start at 9.30. Those that are starting at the 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th and 11th will be best driving round to the 10th. There is a car park there, and you will need to leave an extra 10 minutes to get round to it. I will give details of how to get to the 10th later.

Those starting on the other holes can walk to their tees, but please wait to be told before walking off. We have hole sponsorship boards which need to be taken out to each hole. No one apart from those off the 6th will have too long a walk.

It is important that we keep up the pace of play, so if you can not score on a hole please pick up. The individual competition is Stableford, full handicap, but if you are not sure how to score this just put your gross scores down or ask you partners. We do not want to see any 11's for no points on the card ! The team prize will be based on the average score of the players in your group. This gives groups that might be reduced to three by a late drop out a chance of winning. 

If you are the second group to tee off, wait until the ones in front are out of range and then go. Some holes have blind tee shots, but the holes will have a bell. 3rd, 6th spring to mind. Please wait until you hear the bell before teeing off, we don't want any injuries. Remember to ring the bell yourself for the group behind.

Hopefully that covers the start of the day. I will add another post to this thread for after your round. Please do not reply to this thread until I have done the next post.  

Rich and Rick


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

Part 2

I will start with details of how to get to the 10th for those teeing off 7,8,9,10 and 11. You will need to leave an extra ten minutes to get round to the tee, but please do not drive off until you are told to. We have sponsorship boards that need to be taken out to the holes. You need to drive out of the car park through the gated entrance and turn left (preferably wait until the traffic lights are on green! Only Club I know which has it's own set of lights) Follow the main road down and take the next left. You will go past Worplesdon Golf Club. At the end of the road you will come to a crossroads, turn left again. Drive slowly up this road and the turning into the car park by the 10th is on your left hand side. The entrance is quite hard to see hence the need to drive relatively slowly. Hopefully you will be following people who know where to go !! The holes themselves are quite easy to find. 10 and 11 to your left and the other holes to your right as you face the course.

There is a long drive competition on the 18th and nearest the pin on the 13th. There are also penalty holes which will cost you a Â£1. If you miss the 13th green, hole is stroke Index 18 so I am sure not many will, it is a Â£1 in the bucket. Hole 18 is also a penalty hole and is a little harder as it is a Â£1 fine for a bogey or worse. Good luck with that one.

Everyone will be given a blank card when they arrive, so fill in with your real name and forum name, and also put your handicap on the card. Make sure you then swop cards with partners. Do not mark all scores on one card, as it is a nightmare to check. We want four individual cards from each group. I know it sounds obvious but you wouldn't believe the problems we had last year.

After the round, there will be time for a shower, might be quite busy, and a drink. Two course carvery will follow when everyone is ready and then on to the auction and prize giving. The carvery is a choice of beef or gammon and is always excellent.

That is about it, but I will mention a few West Hill house rules. You can also find them on the Club's website www.westhillgc.co.uk Go the visitors section top right, and then dress.

West Hill is situated in Brookwood on the A322 Bagshot-Guildford Road Post code GU24 0BH. Telephone number 01483 474365. Please use this number if you have any problems on the day. Please remember because it is a shotgun start you can not afford to be late !!!!!!

The 10th tee is approximately 3/4 mile from the Clubhouse, but can take up to 10 minutes to get to because of the traffic lights and heavy traffic. It is basically four left hand turns.

Handicap certificates are not required by the Club, but might be by the organizers if someone scores 45 points. Be warned !!!

GPS systems permitted

Dress code is smart casual when you arrive. i.e golf gear is fine for breakfast, but JACKET and TIE is required after your round  for lunch. Please also note you should only change your golf shoes in the changing rooms and NOT in the car park by the Club. Those driving to the 10th can change shoes in that car park.

Tailored shorts are acceptable but must be a reasonable length, and worn with knee length socks (single colour) or white calf length socks minimum 4 inches above shoes without logos or adornments. Cargo shorts/trousers (multi pockets) are not acceptable.

Shorts are not allowed in the dining room at any time.

I do not make the rules, so please do not use this thread as an excuse to argue the toss. I realise we have two ladies playing, but I am sure they know what it acceptable without me telling them !

Either soft or hard spikes are allowed.

Mobile phones can only be used for voice calls in the Clubhouse car park.

Sorry to labour a lot of the rules, but I am trying to anticipate as many of your queries as possible.

Despite all of the above this is going to be one awesome Meet, and we will raise a huge amount of money for a brilliant charity. Enjoy the day and spend the cash.

All queries should be raised on this thread only please.

Rich and Rick


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 4, 2013)

Richard has asked that this thread is kept as clear as possible so the info doesnt get lost among the mass of excited posts, so please only post here if you have a question

thanks


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2013)

INCOMING!

I can't recall it being mentioned yet so I'll just pre-empt the situation.
Mobile phones cannot be used for voice calls on the course, which is good, but, would I be allowed to use mine as a DMD?
My phone has no compass, it doesn't measure slope and nor does it measure wind speed or direction.
Okay, I could download those apps whilst on the course, but then so  could anyone who carries a phone with them and then use their Garmin,  for example, for distance measurements!
I'm sorry to bring this up but thought it best to do so before the event in order to prevent any fistycuffs on the day!
I apologise if this causes you pain, but, better now than on the day.
All the best,

*Slime*.

P.S. Apolgies if it's already been clarified, if so, I missed it .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 4, 2013)

Having played WH many times, I can confirm that JACKET AND TIE are *COMPULSORY* in the dining room for lunch!


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Having played WH many times, I can confirm that JACKET AND TIE are *COMPULSORY* in the dining room!
		
Click to expand...

 You will only need jacket and tie for the lunch after the round. For coffee and bacon rolls smart casual is fine.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			You will only need jacket and tie for the lunch after the round. For coffee and bacon rolls smart casual is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify as I am driving down on the morning, does smart casual include golf gear or do I have to change after breakfast


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Just to clarify as I am driving down on the morning, does smart casual include golf gear or do I have to change after breakfast
		
Click to expand...

 Golf gear is fine, but not shorts and golf shoes.

 Don't worry, it is going to be a lovely warm day so you can always eat your bacon roll on the terrace !!!!


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

Our decision on GPS/DMD's/mobile phones is that ALL models will be allowed for this meet irrespective of whether they meet CONGU guidelines or not.
 We trust people not to use any of the features that would normally make some devices non- conforming, eg please don't use your compass (unless you are trying to find the 6th Rooter)  and if we see anyone using their phone as a spirit level on the greens, they will be made to play with Smiffy at every future meet!!! :ears:


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Just to clarify as I am driving down on the morning, does smart casual include golf gear or do I have to change after breakfast
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to change before & after, I've seen you eat


----------



## GB72 (Oct 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			You'll have to change before & after, I've seen you eat 

Click to expand...

Fair point


----------



## LIG (Oct 5, 2013)

Are we being allowed off the whites?


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2013)

LIG said:



			Are we being allowed off the whites? 

Click to expand...

  Yes we are playing off the whites, but you are only allowed to hit one ball of each tee.:ears:


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2013)

Just a reminder that it is a shotgun start at 9.30. These means you can not afford to be late, so please aim to get to the Club by the latest at 8.30. The Clubhouse will be open from 7.30, and registration from 8.00. Please register before eating your bacon rolls. Fines for any disobedience !!! 

Those who have to drive to the 10th will need to leave the Club by 9.10, but do not drive out until advised.

Don't forget to bring raffle prizes if possible. Could those that have arranged 4 balls to be auctioned please remember to bring the vouchers with them.

Weather forecast looks great, 19 degrees and sunny, so bring appropriate creams ! The halfway hut is beside the 12th green so bear in mind if you need cold drinks. I know there is a water fountain on the 7th tee, but not sure if there are any more.

Less than 24 hours to tee off. Hope you are starting to get nervous.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2013)

Just working on my check list...

Map
Compass
Water
Kendal mint cake
Whistle
Flare gun

Anything else needed before going on a expedition?


----------



## dufferman (Oct 6, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Just working on my check list...

Map
Compass
Water
Kendal mint cake
Whistle
Flare gun

Anything else needed before going on a expedition?
		
Click to expand...

Portaloo?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 6, 2013)

I have to lol. My mate James just came round with his stuff for tomorrow. I ask him if he has remembered everythng...

Yeh got everything and smart stuff for dinner. Smart jeans are ok aren't they?? Errr no I reply, jacket and tie and no denim like I told you!! He replies, what I need a tie as well??!!

Some people never listen!!! He has the arse now as he has to go home and get more stuff! Lol


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2013)

dufferman said:



			Portaloo?
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about that, there are bunkers everywhere!

*Slime*.


----------



## LIG (Oct 6, 2013)

richart said:



 Yes we are playing off the whites, but *you* are only allowed to hit one ball of each tee.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Can I have 'zero' in Smiffy's provisionals pool. :ears:


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking forward to the day as I'm sure we all are. Quick question, is it an option to walk from the clubhouse across to the 10th tee or is it a must that we drive. Just I know what I'm like after sitting in the car in traffic and it is not normally good prep for my first tee shot, as my opener at the club comp proved the morning


----------



## richart (Oct 6, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			Looking forward to the day as I'm sure we all are. Quick question, is it an option to walk from the clubhouse across to the 10th tee or is it a must that we drive. Just I know what I'm like after sitting in the car in traffic and it is not normally good prep for my first tee shot, as my opener at the club comp proved the morning

Click to expand...

You can walk it but it is a long one. Best to decide at the course.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry I can't be there guys - have a really great day. See you next time!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Sorry I can't be there guys - have a really great day. See you next time!
		
Click to expand...

Wish I was any where else!

Really don't want to play.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

Three of the holes at West Hill yesterday had special sponsorship.

5th Hole : Twire was donating Â£5 to anyone on the green in two on this par 5. I know Swinger did, anyone else ? Rickg was a foot short which he blames on the early morning dew !

12th Hole : MKDave  was donating Â£5 for everyone on the green in one on this par 4. Swinger was, no surprise there, anyone else ?

14th Hole : ArnoldArmChewer was donating Â£5 for anyone that had a birdie on this hole. Having looked at all the cards the only one was Tiger. Well played Tiger great birdie on stroke Index 1 for 5 points !!!! 

Many thanks to the sponsors.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

Could all the forumers who won 4 ball vouchers that didn't collect them on the day, please pm me you name and address, and I will get them in the post to you. Payments to be made on the charity site in my signature.

Many thanks for your support, and hope you enjoy the courses you won.


----------



## MKDave (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			12th Hole : MKDave  was donating Â£5 for everyone on the green in one on this par 4. Swinger was, no surprise there, anyone else ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll leave this a couple of days to see if anyone else managed it.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2013)

MKDave said:



			I'll leave this a couple of days to see if anyone else managed it.
		
Click to expand...

I think the fringe should count.... gotta be worth Â£2.50 dave!


----------



## GB72 (Oct 8, 2013)

MKDave said:



			I'll leave this a couple of days to see if anyone else managed it.
		
Click to expand...

Worryingly Swinger was going to try it with a 3 wood.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Worryingly Swinger was going to try it with a 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

 His drive on 16 was ok.


----------



## MKDave (Oct 8, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I think the fringe should count.... gotta be worth Â£2.50 dave!

View attachment 7826

Click to expand...

I missed out on nearest the pin by about an inch and got sod all and you're at least a foot away from the green!!

Â£2.50 it is


----------



## Rooter (Oct 8, 2013)

MKDave said:



			I missed out on nearest the pin by about an inch and got sod all and you're at least a foot away from the green!!

Â£2.50 it is 

Click to expand...

Oh it was less than a foot! that's the camera angle deceiving you! it couldn't have been more than 8 inches..


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

richart said:



			5th Hole : Twire was donating Â£5 to anyone on the green in two on this par 5. I know Swinger did, anyone else ? Rickg was a foot short which he blames on the early morning dew !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Twire but both Pieman and myself were on in two :thup:

(don't mention Pieman missing his really easy 3ft eagle putt though....)


----------



## Swinger (Oct 8, 2013)

The 12th was about the only hole I didn't 3 putt so not sure if you wanted to reward anymore special achievements on that hole!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			(don't mention Pieman missing his really easy 3ft eagle putt though....) 

Click to expand...

It was nowhere near 3ft - more like 2!!!


----------



## Robobum (Oct 8, 2013)

PieMan said:



			It was nowhere near 3ft - more like 2!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hard to concentrate when fetching your trolley out of the bunker though mate


----------



## PieMan (Oct 8, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Hard to concentrate when fetching your trolley out of the bunker though mate 

Click to expand...

I know mate - took me right out of the zone.........

The birdie putt back was actually longer than the eagle putt   

Just waiting for Murph to put the bunker photos on here!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 8, 2013)

PieMan said:



			It was nowhere near 3ft - more like 2!!!
		
Click to expand...

Indeedy it was - however, brilliant shot in which could have ended up even closer.



Robobum said:



			Hard to concentrate when fetching your trolley out of the bunker though mate 

Click to expand...

This, however, was the funniest thing I saw all day!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 8, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			This, however, was the funniest thing I saw all day!
		
Click to expand...

I think even I would've laughed if I'd actually seen it! :whoo:


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2013)

richart said:



			Three of the holes at West Hill yesterday had special sponsorship.

5th Hole : Twire was donating Â£5 to anyone on the green in two on this par 5. I know Swinger did, anyone else ? Rickg was a foot short which he blames on the early morning dew !

12th Hole : MKDave  was donating Â£5 for everyone on the green in one on this par 4. Swinger was, no surprise there, anyone else ?

14th Hole : ArnoldArmChewer was donating Â£5 for anyone that had a birdie on this hole. Having looked at all the cards the only one was Tiger. Well played Tiger great birdie on stroke Index 1 for 5 points !!!! 

Many thanks to the sponsors.
		
Click to expand...

There was only one birdie on the 14th by Tiger, but Steve (ArnoldArmChewer) has very kindly increased the donation to Â£50. Thanks very  much Steve a nice gesture, and also thanks to Tiger.

So far we have three players hitting the 5th in two, and one and a half (Rooter is the half!) hitting the 12th in one.

Any more I haven't been told about ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2013)

richart said:



			There was only one birdie on the 14th by Tiger, but Steve (ArnoldArmChewer) has very kindly increased the donation to Â£50. Thanks very  much Steve a nice gesture, and also thanks to Tiger.

So far we have three players hitting the 5th in two, and one and a half (Rooter is the half!) hitting the 12th in one.

Any more I haven't been told about ?
		
Click to expand...

I also hit the 12th in one richart; unfortunately it was from the 14th tee!!


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			I also hit the 12th in one richart; unfortunately it was from the 14th tee!! 

Click to expand...

 Might be worth 50p !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2013)

richart said:



			Might be worth 50p !
		
Click to expand...

What!  Clearing the house and the halfway hut, getting through the tree and scaring the bejayzus out of Hobbit all with one swipe; ten bob!!  Outrageous.


----------



## MKDave (Oct 10, 2013)

I've paid a tenner for the 12th challenge seeing as we have 1 and a half, and an alternative route entry.


----------



## richart (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for that.:thup:


----------



## Swinger (Oct 10, 2013)

MKDave said:



			I've paid a tenner for the 12th challenge seeing as we have 1 and a half, and an alternative route entry.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Dave, very generous to no only sponsor a hole but put up some extra money too. :thup:


----------



## rickg (Oct 10, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Well done Dave, very generous to no only sponsor a hole but put up some extra money too. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

agree Swinger.....if anyone would like to show their appreciation to Dave......he can still be sponsored for the Tough Mudder challenge he completed last week in aid of HFH....link is the same as our HFH page...just enter TM or tough mudder in the comments when donating....:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2013)

MKDave said:



			I've paid a tenner for the 12th challenge seeing as we have 1 and a half, and an alternative route entry.
		
Click to expand...

As MKDave paid up without complaint for my alternative route, I've added a Â£10 "fine" for careless driving to match his contribution.


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			As MKDave paid up without complaint for my alternative route, I've added a Â£10 "fine" for careless driving to match his contribution.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Richard:thup:

I seem to remember you were not the only one. I think there should also be a fine for teeing off 14 when there were players on the 16th tee. There was a dirty great sign saying not to. What made it worse was the players on the 16 tee, were actually the group in front and still in range.

GeneralStore should also pay a fine for smacking a lovely five iron second out of the rough on to the 14th green, whilst the group in front were still putting.


----------



## MKDave (Oct 12, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			As MKDave paid up without complaint for my alternative route, I've added a Â£10 "fine" for careless driving to match his contribution.
		
Click to expand...

Top man BIM


----------



## GB72 (Oct 12, 2013)

richart said:



			Thanks Richard:thup:

I seem to remember you were not the only one. I think there should also be a fine for teeing off 14 when there were players on the 16th tee. There was a dirty great sign saying not to. What made it worse was the players on the 16 tee, were actually the group in front and still in range.

GeneralStore should also pay a fine for smacking a lovely five iron second out of the rough on to the 14th green, whilst the group in front were still putting.

Click to expand...

That was me putting on 14. Irony was that I had just nearly done the same thing to Fish in the group in front because Steve said that his laser reckoned that I had 240 yards to go


----------



## GeneralStore (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok, ok, i will pay another fine!

It was a good 5 iron, whether I believe my playing partners yardage or not is another matter. Gb72 you were told 240 yards.... I was told 220 and I only hit a 5 iron. I dont hit the ball that distance....even on a forum

Without sounding gay, in your group you had a guy that had a beautiful swing...he had an end position that looked like Rory. Must hit the ball a mile, was that you gb72?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 13, 2013)

GeneralStore said:



			Ok, ok, i will pay another fine!

It was a good 5 iron, whether I believe my playing partners yardage or not is another matter. Gb72 you were told 240 yards.... I was told 220 and I only hit a 5 iron. I dont hit the ball that distance....even on a forum

Without sounding gay, in your group you had a guy that had a beautiful swing...he had an end position that looked like Rory. Must hit the ball a mile, was that you gb72?
		
Click to expand...

I seriously doubt it my swing is ugly.


----------



## GeneralStore (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha...fair enough.


----------

